# Spacescape



## PixelRabbit (Mar 22, 2014)

I played around with oil and water a while back and revisited the set the other day.  I found this one that I passed up first time around because of the spots on the planet, I have zero clue where they came from lol
Would love to hear your thoughts! Thanks for taking a look


----------



## JoeW (Mar 22, 2014)

Me like.  A LOT.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 22, 2014)

I think that actually is really cool. And very creative.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2014)

Me likey!!!  LOTS!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cool! I like it!


----------

